# Buying Chicks



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

I want to buy a few chicks (specific breeds) and was wondering now the best place to buy from online. Local feed stores don't have the ones I'm looking for


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well it's late in the season so you may not find exactly what you want..... but we've ordered off of Murray McMurray (very nice customer service) and Ideal Poultry (really cheap) before. They both have a nice selection and I have no complaints... There are a few other big ones others may have had experience with.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi cheermom. There are a few hatcheries mentioned above and a few more if you Google chick hatch. I think if chicks weren't ordered in the spring, it's a matter of skipping around to see if any of them have the chicks you want.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If you look up your area on fb or google there might be a local poultry group with some breeders of the ones you're looking for as well.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sometimes a feed store will order what specific breed you want and include them in their next chick shipment. I've ordered chicks from Ideal, Meyer and MPC (MyPetChicken) without any problems.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I just received mine yesterday from Cackle. I got the surprise box. However I paid for them clear back in April. Best time to order chicks ins in the spring from any hatchery. You also can give Craigslist a try if you are here in the US they have breeders that can sell chicks to you locally. However I highly recommend that you check out the place first. I happened to see some breeders in Dunn about 15 miles from me that had long tails, so went and thought about buying a few chicks then saw the coops. Pure mud and crap in the cages. They were suppose to be free range which was BS they had cages about 5 feet long and 3 feet high. I walked away in disgust even saw dead chicks laying in the mud and parents had been pecking at them and eating them. 

If you can buy locally do so however don't forget to look at where the parents are kept. Places like the one I went to I am sure are full of diseases, something you do not want to bring home with you.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the input. Hopefully I can find the ones I want!!


----------

